# Black silkie



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I adopted a black Silkie yesterday and she is scared for her life and when I go near her she instantly ducks her head and cowers down. How can I help her?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Just yesterday I took in a black Silkie and she was all beat up and this person gave me her to nurse her into good shape. She has A bunch of feathers plucked out of her neck. She is in her own cage now. I have her inside with her own food and water. I know it's going to take some time but what can I do to make her better?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Go slow with her and offer little treats. Worked with my petrified banty I took in. Poor girl had seen all her "siblings" killed and hauled off by a fox - twice. I would pick her up anyway and just hold her quietly close. She didn't know what to make of that at first. Neither did the ameraucana I took in 4 days after banty. Neither had been handled much before and both are more receptive and friendly to me after about a month. Now both jump down to greet me and see if I have any goodies. Follow me around the yard just like the rest of the crew. They're like scared dogs or another domestic pet. Just time and gentle words & handling do wonders for them. And super yummy snacks.  Good luck with your new friend.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks a bunch! That advice will help a lot!! And what little treats would you give them? I have the dried mealworms. Is that a good treat?? And should I give her any vitamins?


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Just go slow with her. Don't put her in with the other chickens yet, for your good and hers. You want to make sure she doesn't bring in any illness to your other chickens, so keep her separated from the rest of your flock. Talk quietly and move slowly. Pick her up and pet her and talk softly to her. Poor thing is so scared. I like to always get two chickens at a time, that way, they have each other to hang with. TSC has a poultry drench that is great to give to chickens in times of illness or stress. Mealworms make a great treat. When it's time to introduce your new silkie to the other hens, supervise. Let them free range together. Introduce slowly. Put a cage in the coop so the other hens can see her but not hurt her. Mealworms make a great treat. Do you have other banties?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Yes I have 2 other banties that are 9 weeks old and still tiny but they get along great with my big flock and I wouldn't want to separate those two . I would love for her to have a friend to hang out with tho


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

This is her when I'm not near her she picks her head up a little









Then when you get near her she instantly ducks her head


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely looking silkie.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> This is her when I'm not near her she picks her head up a little
> 
> Then when you get near her she instantly ducks her head


Awwe  poor little girl. It makes me feel so bad when I see animals do that. Good luck.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Any ideas for helping her?

And also she ate treats out of my hand today but she is still very scared


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Any ideas for helping her?
> 
> And also she ate treats out of my hand today but she is still very scared


I would just take things slow and just squat down to her level so you don't seem like a threat and not as big....then just let her come to you instead of moving in on her space. It will take patients to build trust, but the little girl.needs it & needs to know someone really cares about her.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

Poor little girl  and yeah I will  ill let her outside for a whole tomorrow!!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Just looks like she's scared and doesn't trust you yet. Give her vitamins and lots of treats!! She'll come around. Once she feels better and gets use to her new home, she'll start hanging with the other banties.


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

chickflick said:


> Just looks like she's scared and doesn't trust you yet. Give her vitamins and lots of treats!! She'll come around. Once she feels better and gets use to her new home, she'll start hanging with the other banties.


What all do you give for treats? I'm trying to mix it up a little and give them a better variety.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I give my Edith things like squash, applesauce, yogurt.... Things she can get that are soft. She wears more then she eats sometimes! Then I get to give her a bath!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> I give my Edith things like squash, applesauce, yogurt.... Things she can get that are soft. She wears more then she eats sometimes! Then I get to give her a bath!


Thank you & ill try those and see how they like em. Chanticleer likes getting a bath...he closes his eyes when I'm scrubbing his legs & feet and nearly dozes off! Must feel great!


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

She seems to like being outside by herself


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

She is very pretty! Outside probably feels good to her . Where do you live? It looks so sunny there!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> She seems to like being outside by herself


She is a beauty ♥


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

I live in western Massachusetts and don't be Fooled by the sun haha it's only 32 out right now but she is loving life being outside for the first time


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

My chickens get most of our leftovers. Pasta, oooh, they love mac and cheese. Coleslaw, fries, etc etc. Whatever we don't eat goes to the chickens!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

We are neighbors! Yea but can't complain to much, no snow!


----------



## TravisFoxTN (Oct 21, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> I live in western Massachusetts and don't be Fooled by the sun haha it's only 32 out right now but she is loving life being outside for the first time


Awwe bless her heart.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My new silkie Roo is a "chicken" too. Not very brave.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

How is your little girl doing Koko?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

kaufranc said:


> How is your little girl doing Koko?


She's still very shy! That poor girl I'm very worried of what would happen if I ever put her in with the big chickens . Idk but the time will probably in spring time


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

My new silkie Roo is a little chicken too. I mean he's afraid of just about everything. Hard to deal with a chicken, chicken.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Can you get her another lil friend for her to hang with. You can put her in a cage in the coop so she can see the other hens and not be so lonely.


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

chickflick said:


> Can you get her another lil friend for her to hang with. You can put her in a cage in the coop so she can see the other hens and not be so lonely.


Yeah I might do that soon!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Yay to more silkies! Lol


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

For some reason today she was doing very bad she keeps tucking her head that she won't Stand up! She is doing summer salts ! I'm not sure what's wrong? She was just fine yesterday . Any solution??


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

No clue!! Never heard of it. Does she lift her head at all?


----------



## Kokoschicks (Sep 13, 2012)

She will if nobody is around and I let her out with the other chickens today and she wouldn't pick her head up if they got too close


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

KoKo, Edith is the same way. I really think she prefers being inside with us rather then outside with her friends. She seems more chattery inside. It has been colder here the last couple of days with snow and rain so she hasn't been out with her boy toy .


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> This is her when I'm not near her she picks her head up a little
> 
> Then when you get near her she instantly ducks her head


Adorable. Just go slow and take your time. She will get used to you soon enough


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

Kokoschicks said:


> Poor little girl  and yeah I will  ill let her outside for a whole tomorrow!!


When mixing a new chicken into a big flock, do it in intervals. Put her in, see how it goes. If it is going good, try to leave her in. If not, pull her out, give her undivided attention to make her feel good, then try again. Give the other chickens treats if they are nice to her  it might take awhile, but it worked with my one year old Res Star when I mixed her in with a five year old Wyandotte an Italian Leghorn and a two year old Rhode Island Red. Good luck


----------



## baskerboo (Dec 18, 2012)

chickflick said:


> My chickens get most of our leftovers. Pasta, oooh, they love mac and cheese. Coleslaw, fries, etc etc. Whatever we don't eat goes to the chickens!!


Mine love pasta, apple cores, pizza crusts, bananas, bread, flour (it's so cute it gets all over their faces), oatmeal and farina (when feed them farina and oatmeal take a step back. When they hake their heads it is still on their beaks and it goes EVERYWHERE), tomatoes...they love it all!!!!!! Just remember not to feed them raw root veggies such as carrots and potatoes


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Yeah, it's so funny and cute to see them get so excited for their treats... just like dogs!!


----------

